# 3rd functioning valve kit joystick single button



## Huntingdog7 (4 mo ago)

I just installed my Yanmar Grappler on 324 tractor YL 210 loader. The joystick knob is a single push button in the center. Pushing the button and moving joystick left or right will open or close the top fork. My issue is I have arthritis in my right thumb and wearing work gloves it's difficult to operate. I've seen other joystick knob with two buttons. Will this two button knob work on my unit? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not sure if you can get a trigger activated one, but that might be something to investigate.


----------



## Huntingdog7 (4 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

It is just a button to energize a coil. The coil will draw less than 3 amps, so about anything will work that makes a contact capable of the 3 amps, or capable triggering a relay that can handle the 2 or 3 amps. There are lots of joystick options out there. " an operator present" style of switch often use a full grip to actuate.

You could drill the joystick handle and put in a different button. you could do it with a toggle switch not even mounted on the the joystick. maybe some sort of grip switch on the steering-wheel?


----------



## Huntingdog7 (4 mo ago)

Thanks. I see Summit 3rd functioning valve sells a two button joystick knob. Do you think that may work.


Groo said:


> It is just a button to energize a coil. The coil will draw less than 3 amps, so about anything will work that makes a contact capable of the 3 amps, or capable triggering a relay that can handle the 2 or 3 amps. There are lots of joystick options out there. " an operator present" style of switch often use a full grip to actuate.
> 
> You could drill the joystick handle and put in a different button. you could do it with a toggle switch not even mounted on the the joystick. maybe some sort of grip switch on the steering-wheel?



Hi Groo, many thanks for your information. I'm looking at this type of knob, https://summit-hydraulics.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/SW-J2-with-Harness-1.jpg


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

What would the second button be for?
Does your 3rd function valve use a DIN conector?


----------



## Huntingdog7 (4 mo ago)

My valve uses single button. I would not get the harness just the handle piece. I was going to contact Summit to see what they think. I'm pretty sure Summit or WR Long make the Yanmar valve kit. I'm also going discuss with my dealer. I appreciate your thoughts and time. Anything else pass along.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

What you have is a diverter valve plumbed into the curl/dump circuit of you loader.
It is only active when the valve is energized by holding the button (or any switch) when released it will return to the curl/dump function.
It is different then a third function, a third function valve is a pair of on/off solenoids, one button activates one solenoid valve till released, the other button activates the other solenoid to drive the function the other way. 
A third function valve is either on or off with no modulation, a diverter such as you have is controllable by your joystick.


----------



## Huntingdog7 (4 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> What you have is a diverter valve plumbed into the curl/dump circuit of you loader.
> It is only active when the valve is energized by holding the button (or any switch) when released it will return to the curl/dump function.
> It is different then a third function, a third function valve is a pair of on/off solenoids, one button activates one solenoid valve till released, the other button activates the other solenoid to drive the function the other way.
> A third function valve is either on or off with no modulation, a diverter such as you have is controllable by your joystick.



Hi LouNY,

Greatly appreciate the information. I am new to forums and realize there is a great deal of help I can learn. Do you know if Yanmar offers the type of joystick knob I'm looking for that I can easily swap out?

WR Long offers has this of knob which is exactly what I'm looking for, however I would need to destroy the one I have which I'm trying to avoid;






2 - Handle for 3rd Function Valve Kits (Product #: VALHandlenw) | WR Long


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Easiest way to get the 3rd function to "stick" would be to just replace the momentary button with a latching on-off switch.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

You could just add a toggle switch and splice the wire into the coil, so either would actuate the 3rd functionality


----------



## malemerson (6 mo ago)

And you could put that switch anywhere that you can operate conveniently. Think outside the box..... horn button, foot switch, on the dash, arnrest with the elbow.....


----------

